# Tooline Scroll Saw



## stefang

The important thing is that you can do the projects you want to with the tools you have. There is nothing better than having the best equipment, but sometime that's not possible, and an entry level tool can get you going and enjoying the new possibilities that open up with it.


----------



## Nighthawk

As soon as I bought it, and had it in my basement… I was working on another project and wondering how I would cut that… when it hit me scroll saw can do that… Just having in the shop, entry level machine or not does mean it opens up other possibilities of what I can make and can change the way I do stuff… all for the better.

Haven semi decent blades also helps…


----------

